# Dead lion on 201?



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

Coworker this mornin told me she saw a dead cougar on 201 last night.... anybody else see anything?????


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

this will probably stir some chit but i say a dead cougar is by far better than an alive one.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

callofthewild said:


> this will probably stir some chit but i say a dead cougar is by far better than an alive one.


+1 1/8

PRO


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hopefully it was WAY out west and not in the middle of the valley. That would be very bad. Did they say where?


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

"the curvy hill by the big hole" was her exact words


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Off the Kennecott property it sounds like... unless she was up by the 201 version of the spaghetti bowl.... that wouldn't be good.... if it was out past Magna though, that doesn't surprise me.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

callofthewild said:


> this will probably stir some chit but i say a dead cougar is by far better than an alive one.


Yeah, that will stir up some chit, chet !!! Or chet, chit? Anyway, good to see you're avatar back !!!


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

It was probably a big house cat.


----------

